# Split Suggestions



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Fella's

Now that the inaugural split is behind us and the "ice broken", I thought I'd start a thread to give others ideas on how they might run one. For the first one, I wanted to start off with stuff I knew was, a) smoking very well ROTT, and, b) what I consider cornerstone smokes. Along the way, some more seasoned guys said, "I'd play, but I already have enough of those." While I don't know what, "enough", means, fair enough, but I really wanted to appeal to newer guys, first time out.

Anyway, what do you think would be a good list to split? It occurs to me a poll might help this along...

I've listed sticks that were suggested in the last split and ones I know to be smoking well. I listed brand only for smokes I think at least currently taste very similar vitola to vitola.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Having just made my first order, and looking into other smokes, I am looking at the following:

Cohiba Siglo VI
HdM Epicure Especial A/T
SCDLH El Principe
H. Upmann #2

Maybe a few of those are a good starting point?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

A full box (25) of Edmundo Condes 54s. 

only $850!!!


who's in???!!!!!

thats only $170 per fiver guys!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

I think a poll would definitely help. 
I would say for ROTT and cornerstones would be bolivar PC, rass, h upmann no1, party shorts.
I wouldn't mind seeing some cohiba something or other. Only ever had the minis so no real experience there. 
Monte#2 and HdM epi #2 are much milder to sure of ROTT but definitely cornerstones for there profile IMO.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I think a poll would definitely help.
> I would say for ROTT and cornerstones would be bolivar PC, rass, h upmann no1, party shorts.
> I wouldn't mind seeing some cohiba something or other. Only ever had the minis so no real experience there.
> Monte#2 and HdM epi #2 are much milder to sure of ROTT but definitely cornerstones for there profile IMO.


A poll will definitely help once some ideas are thrown out there.

For those new to the darker side of the leaf there are the staples that are good ROTT (well at least after a resting period).

These are smaller vitolas and at the lower end of the price range. However for the price point they are excellent sticks, Ive been burning the hell out o them!
Partagas Shorts
San Cristobal El Principe
Bolivar Petite Corona

Then there are the folks like me that at this point my interest is in the EL sticks and other premiums as when it gets to the higher $$ end Id rather try them before I commit to an entire box.

I already bit the bullet on the BHK 52s but would like to try the other BHKs. Problem with that is I havent even tried the ones I have as I hate to waste a stick that would be better with some age on it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Poll's up. VOTE!

I really dislike that VBulletin posts your thread _before _you complete the poll. Grr...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

JustinThyme said:


> A poll will definitely help once some ideas are thrown out there.


There's another rub, Rob, LOL. Once you post the thread, you can't retro-in a poll. I had to wing it based on what I know at the moment to be good. This obviously limits it tremendously, given my nescience.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Some stuff that is more approachable these days when young and sure to be enjoyed
898
Espy
HU Connie 1....11's still available and awesome
HU #2 
coro...some are saying 14's are good...get them before they go to sleep
JL 2. ...while I prefer the 1, most noobs like the 2 more
Party PREZ.....a well kept secret
Monte especiales..still get 13's
Coh especiales...still get 13's
HU 1/2 corona...get them for winter


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll jump in on the next one. I absolutely think this poll is a great idea too, it gets a better idea of what is wanted before a split is put up. But I'm personally usually up for any... It also appears that my taste is the same as most others, my choices were similar to the majority of other voters.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> There's another rub, Rob, LOL. Once you post the thread, you can't retro-in a poll. I had to wing it based on what I know at the moment to be good. This obviously limits it tremendously, given my nescience.


You are a mod! You can do anything! :SM

Unless this forum is any different than other phpbb forums Ive been either Mod or Admin, you can create a Poll after the fact then merge the previous topic with the poll.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

I voted for it too, but I'm actually surprised to see CoRo be so high up. Most long time CC smokers I've talked to told me they wouldn't touch a CoRo that had less than 5 years on it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

maverickmage said:


> Most long time CC smokers I've talked to told me they wouldn't touch a CoRo that had less than 5 years on it.


And, for the last 25 years, they'd be right. I'm not so stupid as to completely open myself to ridicule, but the offerings of the last 2 years defy that mantra to a greater extent.

Think, "old gray mare":

"Well the old HSA, she ain't what she used to be..."

She's actually a LOT BETTER!

Yeah, yeah... they still, and will continue to benefit from aging, but I'm sorry, it's just not as absolute as it was and has been for hundreds of years.

Things change. Rarely, but sometimes, for the better...


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

CoRo gets my vote


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> And, for the last 25 years, they'd be right. I'm not so stupid as to completely open myself to ridicule, but the offerings of the last 2 years defy that mantra to a greater extent.
> 
> Think, "old gray mare":
> 
> ...


Well that's good enough for me. The main reason why I've yet to purchase any was that I don't think there are ANY cigars I would want to invest 5 years into just to find out whether I like it or not. lol I know you can buy it and forget it, but for me knowing that there's a cigar I've yet to try sitting in my humidor eats away at my mind.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

maverickmage said:


> Well that's good enough for me. The main reason why I've yet to purchase any was that I don't think there are ANY cigars I would want to invest 5 years into just to find out whether I like it or not. lol I know you can buy it and forget it, but for me knowing that there's a cigar I've yet to try sitting in my humidor eats away at my mind.


WTF? Why do you think it's called, "The Dark Side"? Because it's pretty and warm, full of pink ponies and daffodils? NO! It's fraught with hardship, risk and marginal payoffs.

Get a grip, man!

"Take a walk on the wild side."

If you're not willing to risk several hundred dollars and a minimum of five years, there's this guy named, "Arturo Fuente", who makes compromise significantly less painful.

Not to be confused with, "pain-LESS", of course, but as long as you've never tasted a great Cuban cigar, it doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> WTF? Why do you think it's called, "The Dark Side"? Because it's pretty and warm, full of pink ponies and daffodils? NO! It's fraught with hardship, risk and marginal payoffs.
> 
> Get a grip, man!
> 
> ...


"That ship is alive with the dark side, Master Yoda. I can feel it clinging to my robes. And worse, it still tempts me, calling me back with promises of fantastic journeys to the far reaches of the galaxy."
―Saesee Tiin


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Trinidad Fundador (sp). I know,Malcolm Gladwell described me as "the Outlier."


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I picked 11 of the 15 offered nice list.
Good work Don.
Enjoy your smokes guys!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> WTF? Why do you think it's called, "The Dark Side"? Because it's pretty and warm, full of pink ponies and daffodils? NO! It's fraught with hardship, risk and marginal payoffs.
> 
> Get a grip, man!
> 
> ...


WHAT????
Guess I have to cut open one of the sticks that I saw the pink ponies right after smoking it to see whats inside. It cant be authentic if there are no pink ponies affiliated with the dark side!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> WTF? Why do you think it's called, "The Dark Side"? Because it's pretty and warm, full of pink ponies and daffodils? NO! It's fraught with hardship, risk and marginal payoffs.
> 
> If you're not willing to risk several hundred dollars and a minimum of five years, there's this guy named, "Arturo Fuente", who makes compromise significantly less painful.
> 
> Not to be confused with, "pain-LESS", of course, but as long as you've never tasted a great Cuban cigar, it doesn't hurt at all.


Omfg Don, I lol'ed pretty hard. So f'in true. Thanks for that 

Thanks for running these splits, they get more traction coming from guys like you.

Not sure if you noticed but I recently (past year) went on a calculated spree chasing regular productions I thought Id be interested in. So just the CoLa & Sancho for me.

Ideally, Id be interested in splits that mitigate risk on sticks that typically cant be added to samplers and require significant investment. Some ELs and REs come to mind, like 3 packs of Punch Super Robustos, Ramon Allones Gladiator 50cab etc.

I know that is diverting from the newb focussed approach but just my :2


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I am saddened and disappointed that RASS didn't make the list :hmm: :bawling::dunno:out:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

piperdown said:


> I am saddened and disappointed that RASS didn't make the list :hmm: :bawling::dunno:out:


For no other reason than they were just in the last split. Personally, I actually prefer the RASCC, but only 'cuz it's smaller.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> For no other reason than they were just in the last split. Personally, I actually prefer the RASCC, but only 'cuz it's smaller.


And that's a valid reason how? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

piperdown said:


> And that's a valid reason how? lol


Cuz don said so.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

piperdown said:


> I am saddened and disappointed that RASS didn't make the list :hmm: :bawling::dunno:out:


Thats because greedy buzzards like me want the WHOLE BOX!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, we've got a pretty good list of suggestions a'brew. Hopefully this will give the next box split sponsor a leg up as to what to offer.

Get the hint???


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

Where is the option for: "never smoked a CC and I have no idea"


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Aithos said:


> Where is the option for: "never smoked a CC and I have no idea"


Me too, I havent a clue.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Think I would add the Upmann Connie A's to this list. These have been getting stellar reviews and smoke quite well fresh.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Aithos said:


> Where is the option for: "never smoked a CC and I have no idea"


PM sent. Hopefully I can fix this affliction.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just looking at the poll again I am a little surprised at the Cohiba Robusto being the number one requested item.


----------

